# how strong is sedaline paste?



## welshcobnewbie (15 May 2009)

i posted last week about an EDT for my welsh and that i would need a vet to sedate him first.....

He tried to kill the vet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and proceeded to play ponies look better on two legs then all four. No amount of hanging, pinning, swearing or boxing in kept the swine still long enough for the vet to get close enough to jab him, at one point i nearly ended up with the bloody jab 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The vet has suggest sedaline for him, But how strong is it compared to the injection?? vet said it lasts longer and may or may not work 
	
	
		
		
	


	





said welsh responds well to being on a calmer (global herbs super calm) but not enough for him to allow the vet near him


----------



## zoeshiloh (15 May 2009)

From my experience it completely depends on the horse. Just two notches knocks my gelding for six - I thought he was going to fall over! On the other hand, my vet gave one of my mares five notches and didn't touch her at all! I think its trial and error really - get a tube and see how your lad reacts.


----------



## devilinajar (15 May 2009)

There are two on the market to try, the mare i ride does not respond to Sedaline, but sedazine nocks her six!!!


----------



## bailey14 (15 May 2009)

For oral administration. The oral doser contains 10 ml and has graduations at 1 ml intervals.

Moderate sedation:
 0.15 mg Acepromazine/kg bodyweight



Sedalin Gel

 Dose (ml)                Body weight

 ½                           100KG
 1                            200KG
 1 ½                        300KG
 1 ½                        400KG
 2                            450KG
 2 ½                        500KG
 2 ½                        600KG  




The dosage information is provided as a guideline. The dose may be varied to administer between ½ and 1 ½ times the above recommendation according to the level of sedation required, i.e. for mild sedation, administer half the recommended dose and for deeper sedation, administer 1 ½ times the recommended dose.
The syringe is brought into the animals mouth and the suitable dose is pumped into the cheek pouch. The palatable Gel can also be mixed with food.

http://search.msn.com/results.aspx?srch=106&amp;FORM=AS6&amp;q=sedalin+paste - for more info.


----------



## mitters (15 May 2009)

When my 16.1hh TB was on box rest he was having 3ml Sedalin every morning, which would keep him relaxed for most of the day, i don't know if there is a maximum about you can give them, but i accidently gave him 6ml once (opps!)  
	
	
		
		
	


	




and he was really sleepy, i probably could have done anything to him and he wouldn't have noticed, poor chap!

I don't know what the maximum amount is, but your vet should be able to tell you how much to give your horse for maximum effect?


----------



## 3268 (15 May 2009)

i have just been through my worst nightmare when my mare had tetanus, only a mild case apparently but still soul destroying. she had 2ml of sedaline, 3 times a day. it kicked in after about 15 mins and lasted roughly 8 hours. i think every horse will differ, and also it depends on why you need to do it in the first place and how much he objects to the thing that you are doing to him!


----------



## cavalo branco (15 May 2009)

As others have said, it varies a lot. I think it helps if your horse is calm when you administer and wait about 40 mins to take full effect. If your horse is razzed up it can often have no effect at all!! Also giving more just increases the time that it is effective for, not the level of sedation. 
My boy, who is diffficult to clip, hardly reacts at all to it. It might just be enough to then get the vet to sedate your horse intravenously??


----------



## CrazyMare (15 May 2009)

Variable! And it depends on what else is going on on the yard -if anything pques their interest and gets their adrenaline going, it dissapears.

According to the dosing sheet, my mare should have 1 1/2 graduations....she usually has 6 on advise of the vet to be clipped. That only lasts just long enough to get a full clip done.


----------



## scotsmare (15 May 2009)

Sedaline doesn't touch my 4yr old at all - makes her eyes go a little heavy but that's it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anything requiring poking about for (ie dentist, clipping) needs an IV sedation.


----------

